# PC Baits Coffee Worms



## Captain Ahab (May 15, 2007)

I have been bugging PC Baits to make me a few custom plastics for the past several months. He has been ignoring me and painting those pretty cranks baits!

Yesterday, a bag of 20 5" "senko" style worms arrived in my custom color. These worms are the color of a dark roasted coffee bean (hey, I love coffee so I figured that bass might also?) with gunmetal flake. They are incredible and, even better, I caught a nice 2 lb LM bass on my second cast. 







I am taking them back out today for some more field testing

Way to nail that color DP!


----------



## Jim (May 15, 2007)

Awesome! Good job DP!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 15, 2007)

I put the Coffee Worms to good use today! Caught this fat girl on the first cast:


----------



## cjensen (May 15, 2007)

Good lookin fish, nice work.


----------



## dampeoples (May 15, 2007)

you can't tell all your secrets, dave!

That's a fat fish


----------



## Jim (May 15, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> you can't tell all your secrets, dave!
> 
> That's a fat fish




no secrets allowed here.....Was that a black coffee or a soy lattee type LOL!  :shock:


----------



## dampeoples (May 15, 2007)

he actually asked for two kinds, coffee, and coffee with cream, I've not done the other color yet, I feel like he needs to wait another month or two


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 15, 2007)

Sheeeet, DP - leave a brother hanging like that, you rebels are no good. :x 

I needs my coffee worms, the bass are waiting!


----------



## dampeoples (May 15, 2007)

I'll get the new mold soon, hopefully, then I can pump them out like crazy 

Do we need a nameing thing, like the others?


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 16, 2007)

Heck yea, a "name that bait contest" is always fun! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 16, 2007)

DP you are killing me, I used up a few more of the Coffee Worms today and got this fatty. You can see the big belly which was probably full of the ripped Coffee Worms from yesterday!


----------



## JustFishN (May 16, 2007)

what a beautiful fish! I think I'd cry if I caught that. Hahaha I'd have it stuffed or something


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 16, 2007)

JustFishIn - they are out there, get some stuff from PC Baits, fish the structure and you will catch them. I never did this good before, but then again I just found out about the DP stuff this winter


----------



## JustFishN (May 16, 2007)

I should! 

esquired...how do you rig up your fake worms? I have heard so many different ways and not sure which way is the way to do it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 16, 2007)

I rig the worm depending on conditions and structure. If I am fishing in shallow areas with a weightless worm, I almost always T-rig with the appropriate size hook. By appropriate size, I feel that the weight and size of the hook can have a great effect on the action of the worm. I will go with a 1/0 offset hook on thinner worms, a 2/0 offset on "senko" type worm. For larger creature baits I go up to a 4/0 offset wide gap.

I also use different gauge hooks depending on the bait, if the bait sinks rather quickly I will use a thin wire hook - if the bait has some buoyancy and I want it to sink, I use a heavy hook.

I will also use an octopus style hook for nose hooking or wacky rigging the worms.

I also fish the soft plastics on a shaky or football head in deeper structure or on a rocky bottom. You can get a great slow retrieve going with those heads!


----------



## JustFishN (May 16, 2007)

Thank you! I am going to try to use some worms this weekend. I'll be sure to let you know how I make out.


----------



## RnRCircus (Jun 29, 2007)

DP makes some of the highest quality products I have ever seen. He is a true artisan.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 23, 2007)

Strike King = Copy Cats


----------



## dampeoples (Aug 23, 2007)

So you saw that too!


----------



## Jim (Aug 23, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> So you saw that too!



I missed something?


----------



## Jim (Aug 23, 2007)

Jim said:


> dampeoples said:
> 
> 
> > So you saw that too!
> ...



Never mind, Just saw it.....Bastards! LOL!


----------



## dampeoples (Aug 23, 2007)

Strike King's Icast coverage 

sheesh man, I thought you were a tackle junkie


----------

